# Watch case & bracelet polishing



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

Good afternoon, 

My wife and I have matching Dunhill Dunhillion watches with chrome/stainless steel case and straps. Can anyone recommend a place to have the case and straps polished to get rid of surface scratches. and an idea of cost...? Thanks in anticipation....


----------

